# We said goodbye to Caesar yesterday



## MamaTank (Nov 27, 2011)

8 months ago we adopted a beautiful WGSD. He was 6 years old, healthy, and sweet. 
Yesterday, 8 months to the day after we adopted him, we took him in for his shots and a check up. He was playful, happy, energetic, and had an appetite that could only be described as voracious. But when the vet did his physical, she felt that his spleen was enlarged. So they did an ultrasound. Caesar had a large tumor on his spleen, that upon closer inspection looked to be Hemangiocarcoma. 
There was also a lot of fluid in his abdominal cavity, which seemed to be coming from his spleen. After discussing it with Dr. Wisdom, and searching our hearts, we decided that the best course of action was to let Caesar go peacefully. We spent a long time, hugging him, holding him, and saying goodbye, and Josh went with him to the room where they sedated him and then put him to sleep. 
This decision was not taken lightly, but completely blindsided us. Caesar was older, we knew this, but he was so VITAL. The vet said that the way this cancer is though, that she would give him days, not weeks or months without surgery, and at his age, she was afraid the surgery would not be successful. 

I feel like a 100 pound hole has been put through my chest. My APBT is so sad and seems so lost right now, they were best friends. 
Rest in Peace Goober. We love you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry about Caesar... may he rest in peace...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was certainly a beautiful dog.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry. I know that pain - twice now - and it just hurts so bad. 

Ceasar I am sorry but you can meet up with my Cyra at the Rainbow Bridge and she will show you around. She was playing ball last Friday and left us last Saturday.

The peace you can hold onto is knowing he did not suffer and left a happy go lucky boy.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Im so, so sorry about your boy. Poor baby.  Talk about having the ball dropped right on you.....so sorry  I hope your heart heals soon....


----------



## MamaTank (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone...
It was such a shock. Today was a little easier. I hope every day is a little easier. But it catches me off guard at the saddest times. I was feeding Keira earlier, and picked up the biggest chicken leg quarter in the bag and burst into tears, because it was one I had put aside for Caesar.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss and that you had such a short time with Ceasar. I am sure that you will cherish the memories of the time you spent together.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss  Rip Caesar


----------



## achampagne (Mar 6, 2012)

Though its never easy, it is necessary at times. We have the memories which keeps us coming back this fantasic breed. Your loss is our loss, good luck.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I wish I had some magic words to make it better.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## MamaTank (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a shock- I'm so sorry. You gave him the safe happy home he deserved and he died well loved. I wish the same for every dog


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Stosh said:


> What a shock- I'm so sorry. You gave him the safe happy home he deserved and he died well loved. I wish the same for every dog


My sentiments exactly. I am sorry for your loss and the heartache you have to endure. I hope that someday, a test or cure for this horrible disease will be found. We lost Paige to the same disease.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
I lost my Loki to this in 2007. It's heartbreaking.
Maybe there is a "Goober" section where they can hang out in......


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I too know your pain all too well. 
I am so sorry for your loss.
God speed Caesar. :angel:
You will be in good company up there, that is for sure.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your sudden loss.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I am so sorry!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry. RIP big guy. :rip:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so soory for your loss . Run free Caeser


----------



## obxterra (Jul 25, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. HS is such an insidious disease, with so little hope. You did the right thing for Caesar.


----------



## MamaTank (Nov 27, 2011)

It's a little easier to accept today... but my mind is still reeling. 
I was browsing through my pictures and found the very first and last pictures I ever took of him. It brought tears to my eyes. Both were with Keira. They bonded so closely so very quickly. 
The first picture: 


The last picture: 


I wish the last one had been outside  The lighting in the house is so dark and makes the dogs coats look so dingy and gross 

I made a memorial video for Caesar too


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

That was a beautiful tribute to a beautiful dog.
I am so sorry.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

i am sorry for your loss.
and i think i know how you feel.
i've been through this.

rest in peace Caesar.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Your tribute reminded me of this poem:

_'Grant me the strength not to dwell on my loss._
_Help me remember the details of his life_
_with the love he has shown me._
_And grant me the courage to honor him_
_by sharing those memories with others.'_

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Caesar.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

MamaTank

I'm so sorry. That's a really sad story - 8 months is short a short time. Poor Caeser

Sue


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so sorry for your loss!!!! Such a beautiful dog


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

So terribly sorry for your loss... hope you find great comfort in his memory.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss...


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Great Vid tribute

Peace to you 

RIP Caesar


----------



## margaret13 (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Our dogs are so stoic, and we, at times, never know there is anything wrong. 
RIP 
why are so many of our beautiful GSDs getting Hemangiocarcoma?


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

What a beautiful dog. 8 months is too short but it looks like his time with you was filled with love. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss.

I went through the same thing with my dog Blue just recently. From what I know, when the spleen gets enlarged, it's hard to detect until it gets to the point you got to. For me, my dog was playful, happy, and full of life the night she collapsed and we discovered her spleen was enlarged to. 

I know what you're going through. -hugs- :hug:


----------

